# LED Floodlight Electrical Help Anyone ?. Thanks.



## neutralwhite (Aug 17, 2013)

hi there everyone, 

well OK - 

I have just fitted a 20w LED wall light and had to use a plastic junction box with connector blocks to connect the Unit to the wiring which goes on the plug as the wiring from the unit was pretty short.
now it seems all is in order, but when I turn the light on , it just lights for a blink of a second, then switches off.
i have rewired the junction box and put a new 3A fuse in again, but same thing.

is the unit faulty, or have I gone somewhere wrong on the wiring?.
at the junction do the wires like have to inter twine together ?.
i just put them opposite each other and screwed them down hardly even touching.
confused. 

hope the light aint faulty after all that.
light was from strictly leds . co. uk 

thanks,


----------



## neutralwhite (Aug 17, 2013)

hello, sorted. it was the damn dials ..sensor, time, and Lux. managed to get it lit properly.
thanks.


----------

